# 2 bucket washing method



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

If anyone out there still has to be convinced of the importance of a 2 bucket washing regime, heres the proof you wanted!



















These were taken this morning after washing my Beemer. OK I had done the wheels as well but the difference between the rinse bucket and the shampoo bucket surprised even me !

Dave


----------



## autofresh (Mar 15, 2006)

Amazing isnt it, ive yet to use this method as its rained every weekend i have had off to try it ;(


----------



## nick_182 (Jan 2, 2006)

Is that a gritguard in the bottom of the wash water?? I've yet to invest in one of these - any opinions on how effective these are??


----------



## autofresh (Mar 15, 2006)

one thing i need is buckets lol and what is it at the bottom ??


----------



## autofresh (Mar 15, 2006)

Also another Q do any of the shops online sell the buckets mitts and the gritguards etc?? so i can order a few


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Autofresh, the thing at the bottom of the bucket is a grit guard.
It's used, along with the 2 buckets, to minimise the chances of dragging dirt across your paint as you wash.

I've only got one, others have 2 (one for each bucket) and the idea is that any dirt or grit that gets on your wasmitt from washing the car can be rinsed out in the bucket and because it's heavy, will sink to the bottom of the bucket, below the guard, out of harms way.

I'm a recent (6 months or so) convert to 2 buckets and grit guards, today showed me how much damage I could have done if I'd been using 1 bucket and no grit guard!

The grit guard I got from Clean and Shiny

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/Details.asp

the buckets I got from B&Q, pretty sure they were 99p!
The grit guard was too big to fit right down to the botom of the bucket, 2 minutes with a pair of snips fixed that though!

Do I think it's worth doing, oh yes!
Is it effective - you can't see in the photos but down at the bottom of the shampoo bucket were probably 10 visible pieces of grit. Thankfully, the grit guard kept them at the bottom!

Dave
Dave


----------



## autofresh (Mar 15, 2006)

cheers mate,
Will have to pop to b&q next week for some clear buckets and order sum grit guards they sound exellent idea.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

I sell the washmitts at www.carwashnwax.com


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

autofresh said:


> cheers mate,
> Will have to pop to b&q next week for some clear buckets and order sum grit guards they sound exellent idea.


Unfortunatley the 'Minky' clear buckets from B&Q/Morrisons are oval so you will have modify the grit gaurd quite alot to make it fit,but don't let that stop you getting either as they are both excellent.

Unless GG do an oval job?


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

If you only have 1 grit guard, you will benefit more by using it in the rinse bucket not the wash bucket.


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

vindaloo said:


> If you only have 1 grit guard, you will benefit more by using it in the rinse bucket not the wash bucket.


I've tried it both ways (ooh-err missus!) and finally settled on putting it in the shampoo bucket.
I was reckoning that no matter how good a grit guard may be, if you look at the rinse bucket, there's no way I can get all the dirt off the washmitt, the water's just too dirty.
Short of slopping out the rinse bucket during a wash (good idea probably) I thought that with the grit guard in the shampoo bucket, at least if I do rinse off some grit while the mitt is in the water, the dirt should sink safely to the bottom.

Easiest answer is to buy another grit guard I suppose, for £10 it's not a great investment and lasts for years! must get one soon!

Dave

Dave


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm a new convert to the two bucket method as well -- was the first thing I learnt when I first visited polished bliss.

I can't believe how much crap there is in the rinse bucket -- even when the car looks fairly clean, when I think how much damage I have probably done to my previous cars!!

I've always thought I looked after my cars well -- Ah well, you live & Learn


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm the same.
I had been on here and Megs UK forum for ages before I even tried 2 buckets, I always thought "how much difference can it make"
Well, it makes a huge difference!

Mind you I was the same about clay......and microfibres!

I've decided now just to believe what I'm told, I've been wrong too many times!

Dave


----------



## Rich5ltr (Mar 29, 2006)

I use a one bucket method, i.e. a bucket to wash the car and my Karcher from a good distance away to rinse it off.  Rich...


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

still much safer to use 2 buckets, the pressure washer wont remove all the dirt and what doesn't get removed is better left in the rinse bucket than floating round in the wash bucket to get rubbed accorss the paintwork 2 dips later.

for the price of a bucket its no extra hassle and well worth it having seen fisthand the diffference between the two buckets even after a pressure wash

andy


----------



## Rich5ltr (Mar 29, 2006)

Right so you dip your sponge in the soapy water wash teh car a bit, then rinse in the 2nd bucket and re-dip in the soapy water for another bit of washing right? OK... I'll try it!


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

sponge!?!?! no use a microfibre or lambswool washmitt, the sponge just drags dirt accross the surface, doesn't do a very good job of picking up the firt on the car. Microfible and lambswool pick the dirt up and hold it in the fibres away from ther paint then release the dirt into the rinse bucket.

best single investment you can make really is a couple of lambswool wash mitts, £7.99 from www.cleanandshiny.co.uk and generally orders b4 3pm arrive next day.

nice car tho post some pictures up, I've decided im hiring a trevor when i get married


----------



## Rich5ltr (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for the tips, I thought I was pretty good at washing my cars but obviously I've got a lot to learn!

Anyway always happy to post a pic of my Griff so here's one i took last summer...


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

that just pure sex on a stick!!!!

stick around and you will learn, fairly new to all this myself but having taken onboard any advice my car is looking 100% better for it!


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

Looks nice mate! love the tvr! 
Dont worry, i still use a sponge! and tbh, still will as have done for the past lord knows how many years and cleaned far too many cars to mention! 
i can understand the reasons for the lambswool mits but it wasnt long ago that everyone at shows was raving about them for polish removal! 
i dont follow the trends as such and make no bones about it! Stick with what your comfortable with! and to me thats Sponges and leathers! 
Sorry chaps!


----------



## autofresh (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry to sound like a noopb but just to make things clear is one bucket for rinsing the dirt off then use the other for the shampoo but only use it after you've rinsed the mitt?


----------



## A2D (Mar 16, 2006)

U got it! LOL


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

autofresh said:


> Amazing isnt it, ive yet to use this method as its rained every weekend i have had off to try it ;(


you can still wash your car in the rain :thumb:


----------



## Siilver (Dec 4, 2005)

i tried this 2day and it does work really well


----------



## CraigGSI (Apr 1, 2006)

well i need to add another bucket to my list for tomorrows celaning list from the shops


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

Bet it's the cheapest thing you buy tomorrow!

Dave


----------

